# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  tarsu anni precedenti

## Contabile silente

Gentilissimi Utenti, 
ho verificato che per l'anno 2007 non è stato riportato , al 31/12, l'importo della tassa sui rifiuti 2007 , che sarebbe stata debitamente rendicontata dal comune solo nel 2008 inoltrato. 
Avrei dovuto registrarlo come debiti diversi e poi chiuderlo nel 2008 al momento in cui avrei pagato la relativa imposta. 
Credo di aver fatto un errore molto grave, poichè nel 2008 non c'è verso di poter dedurre quel costo. 
Ma secondo Voi è irrecuperabile questa situazione? Visto che poi parliamo di un importo di circa  6.000 sapreste gentilmente quantificare, euro più euro meno, di quanto possa essere stato quest'errore, qualora dovessi riportare questa voce nel 2008 solo sottoforma di sopravvenienze di passività o affini, piuttosto che tassa sui rifiuti? :Confused:  
Grazie infinite per un Vostro parere.

----------


## danilo sciuto

E che te l'ha detto che è un errore ?? 
La TARSU, come tutte le tasse, è deducibile nell'esercizio in cui si paga.
Quindi se oggi paghi una TARSU del 1960, la deduci ugualmente nel 2008 (aggijngerei, comprese le sanzioni :Big Grin: ). 
Semmai, l'errore potrebbe essere stato, nel caso di società di capitali, quello di non aver imputato nell'esercizio di competenza (che civilisticamente è il 2007) il costo (o l'accantonamento nel caso di importo non determinabile). 
Vai tranquillo. Anzi, agile !!  :Big Grin:    

> Gentilissimi Utenti, 
> ho verificato che per l'anno 2007 non è stato riportato , al 31/12, l'importo della tassa sui rifiuti 2007 , che sarebbe stata debitamente rendicontata dal comune solo nel 2008 inoltrato. 
> Avrei dovuto registrarlo come debiti diversi e poi chiuderlo nel 2008 al momento in cui avrei pagato la relativa imposta. 
> Credo di aver fatto un errore molto grave, poichè nel 2008 non c'è verso di poter dedurre quel costo. 
> Ma secondo Voi è irrecuperabile questa situazione? Visto che poi parliamo di un importo di circa  6.000 sapreste gentilmente quantificare, euro più euro meno, di quanto possa essere stato quest'errore, qualora dovessi riportare questa voce nel 2008 solo sottoforma di sopravvenienze di passività o affini, piuttosto che tassa sui rifiuti? 
> Grazie infinite per un Vostro parere.

----------


## Contabile silente

> E che te l'ha detto che è un errore ?? 
> La TARSU, come tutte le tasse, è deducibile nell'esercizio in cui si paga.
> Quindi se oggi paghi una TARSU del 1960, la deduci ugualmente nel 2008 (aggijngerei, comprese le sanzioni). 
> Semmai, l'errore potrebbe essere stato, nel caso di società di capitali, quello di non aver imputato nell'esercizio di competenza (che civilisticamente è il 2007) il costo (o l'accantonamento nel caso di importo non determinabile). 
> Vai tranquillo. Anzi, agile !!

  Gent.mo Dott. Sciuto, 
il fatto è che trattasi proprio di società di capitali.
E' un errore grave ?
Parliamo di indeducibilità a questo punto ? 
Grazie mille !!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Gent.mo Dott. Sciuto, 
> il fatto è che trattasi proprio di società di capitali.
> E' un errore grave ?
> Parliamo di indeducibilità a questo punto ? 
> Grazie mille !!

  Non mi sono spiegato.  *La Tarsu resta deducibile*, come le ho scritto.  :Smile:  
L'aspetto contabile (ossia civilistico) è un altro. A lei a questo punto la scelta: 
- una prima cosa da fare, ma mi sembra un po' esagerata, è quella di rilevare la sopravvenienza passiva nel 2008, in contropartita alla voce banca o cassa. La sopravvenienza passiva sarà ovviamente deducibile in quanto, pur riferendosi ad un componente negativo di reddito di esercizi precedenti, è ammessa in deduzione nell'esercizio di pagamento; 
- una cosa alternativa, più "agile", è quella di rilevare il costo anzichè come sopravvenienza, come "Tarsu" (costo di esercizio), sempre con la contropartita banca o cassa. 
saluti

----------


## Contabile silente

Quanto mi piace il Suo andare agile... 
Vada per la seconda ipotesi. :Big Grin:  
Purtroppo ero un pò sconcertato perchè avedno seguito scrupolosamente il "piano" di controllo della contabilità 2007, dettatomi dal nostro Commercialista, non mi capacitavo di come fosse sfuggita questa rilevazione al 31/12 che sarebbe stata corretta sotto il profilo civilistico. 
Mi spiace perchè tendo sempre a rispettare l'elevata professionalità del nostro Commercialista, e questa pecca lo avrebbe , giustamente, urtato... 
Perciò grazie mille, Dott. Sciuto, e nella speranza di poter seguire i dettami sia della normativa contabile che del mio Commercialista, auguro buon week end a Lei e tutto il forum. :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ma negli anni precedenti hai dedotto il costo per tarsu, anche se non pagato?   

> Mi spiace perchè tendo sempre a rispettare l'elevata professionalità del nostro Commercialista, e questa pecca lo avrebbe , giustamente, urtato... 
> Perciò grazie mille, Dott. Sciuto, e nella speranza di poter seguire i dettami sia della normativa contabile che del mio Commercialista, auguro buon week end a Lei e tutto il forum.

----------


## Contabile silente

Gent.mo Dott. Sciuto 
negli anni precedenti effettuavo la rilevazione del debito al 31/12/anno n
per poi stornare detto debito nel momento in cui nell'anno n+1 avrei pagato l'imposta. 
Le è venuto qualche dubbio? :Wink:  
Grazie mille di nuovo

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Gent.mo Dott. Sciuto 
> negli anni precedenti effettuavo la rilevazione del debito al 31/12/anno n
> per poi stornare detto debito nel momento in cui nell'anno n+1 avrei pagato l'imposta. 
> Le &#232; venuto qualche dubbio? 
> Grazie mille di nuovo

  S&#236;. 
La rilevazione contabile era corretta. Il dubbio (quasi certezza) nasce dal fatto che probabilmente il costo &#232; stato dedotto per errore, perch&#232; come Le ho detto, esso andava dedotto solo nell'anno di competenza. 
Esempio: al 31/12/08 io iscrivo il debito per tarsu 2008, che pagher&#242; il 20/2/2009. Posto che la rilevazione contabile &#232; corretta, la deduzione del costo pu&#242; avvenire solo nel 2009, anno di pagamento, sicch&#232; nel 2008 tale costo doveva essere portato tra le variazioni in aumento nel modello di dichiarazione dei redditi, con conseguente rilevazione delle imposte anticipatre nel bilancio 2008. Dubito fortemente che questa cosa sia stata fatta, poi magari sbaglier&#242;, ma secondo me non &#232; stato fatto.
Verifichi. 
saluti

----------


## Contabile silente

Però , sia nella soluzione da Lei proposta, di dedurre il costo direttamente nel 2008 per la tarsu pagata nel 2008 
sia nel caso di rilevazione del debito nel 2007 e storno nel 2008.... il costo sarà sempre dedotto nell'anno di competenza  
mi scusi, quindi secondo Lei l'errore sarebbe in quest'anno , o negli anni precedenti? 
Abbia la pazienza di perdonarmi se la domanda inutile.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Buona domenica  a Lei e tutto il forum

----------


## Contabile silente

> Sì. 
> La rilevazione contabile era corretta. Il dubbio (quasi certezza) nasce dal fatto che probabilmente il costo è stato dedotto per errore, perchè come Le ho detto, esso andava dedotto solo nell'anno di competenza. 
> Esempio: al 31/12/08 io iscrivo il debito per tarsu 2008, che pagherò il 20/2/2009. Posto che la rilevazione contabile è corretta, la deduzione del costo può avvenire solo nel 2009, anno di pagamento, sicchè nel 2008 tale costo doveva essere portato tra le variazioni in aumento nel modello di dichiarazione dei redditi, *con conseguente rilevazione delle imposte anticipatre nel bilancio 2008*. Dubito fortemente che questa cosa sia stata fatta, poi magari sbaglierò, ma secondo me non è stato fatto.
> Verifichi. 
> saluti

  in effetti , mai fatto..........mai impostomi di farlo........ :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Però , sia nella soluzione da Lei proposta, di dedurre il costo direttamente nel 2008 per la tarsu pagata nel 2008
> sia nel caso di rilevazione del debito nel 2007 e storno nel 2008.... il costo sarà sempre dedotto nell'anno di competenza

  Diciamo che se l'importo della tarsu è sempre uguale negli anni, il problema non si pone .... Se invece cambia, il problema/errore c'è.    

> mi scusi, quindi secondo Lei l'errore sarebbe in quest'anno , o negli anni precedenti?

  Negli anni precedenti.
Quest'anno il problema, per quanto detto all'inizio, è solo civilistico.
Il principio è questo: la tarsu si registra in contabilità nell'anno di competenza, ma si deduce nell'anno di pagamento. 
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> in effetti , mai fatto..........mai impostomi di farlo........

  Per questo le dico che sono sicuro che l'errore c'è stato.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Contabile silente

Quindi,  per querst'anno mi salvo in calcio d'angolo registrando il costo solo nel 2008 avendo come contropartita l'uscita di banca.... 
ma per il 2009, ormai alle porte, la via ottimale è la rilevazione del debito 2009 al 31/12/08 e poi lo storno nel 2009? previa richiesta al comune dell'ammontare dell'importo..........e contestuale rilevazione delle imposte anticipate? 
Spero di non aver approfittato troppo della Sua competenza/pazienza :Smile:  
Grazie ancora

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma per il 2009, ormai alle porte, la via ottimale è la rilevazione del debito 2009 al 31/12/08 e poi lo storno nel 2009? previa richiesta al comune dell'ammontare dell'importo..........e contestuale rilevazione delle imposte anticipate?

  L'importo della tarsu 2009 dovrà essere rilevato per competenza nel 2009 (al 31/12, se non arriva la cartella prima), accendendo dunque il debito. 
La deduzione del costo e la rilevazione delle imposte anticipate non sono un suo problema, ma è premura/compito del commercialista.......... Non so se mi sono spiegato  :Smile:

----------

